# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Sëmundja e Prostatit, sa kushton operacioni?

## Jimy

Kam nje mikun tim qe jeton ne France,dhe nuk e mbulon Asuranca e Maladise per tu operuar me prostat,pasi nuk ka dekumenta.Sipas doktorit kopetent qe kryen dhe mer persiper operacionin(Chirurgie Urologique)personi ne fjale duhet ta shlyej vete kete pagese,qe shkon afersisht 15 euro minimumi.I semuri ka gati 3 muaj qe perdor sonde per shkarkimin e urines.Sipas doktorit operacioni duhet te behet sa me shpejt,pa kaluar ne ndonje infeksjon qe do te kishte pasoja serjoze me pas.
U zgjata pak si shume,por doja t'ju beja nje ekspoze,per te qene sa me te iformuar.

1- Pyetja ime eshte kjo:Sa kushton nje operacjon i tille ne Tirane(Shqiperi)dhe çfar garancie ka?2- Kush eshte doctori me specialist,i cili ka dhene rezultate ne kete drejtim?
Me falni qe po ju shqetesoj por,halle halle kjo dynja ,halli hallit nuk i ngjan.

Ja vlen te operohet ne France me 15euro,apo ne Shqiperi qe nuk e di çmimim akoma,prandaj pres pergjigje nga ju.
Nje sqarim kisha :Personi ne fjale eshte 73 vjeç.

Flm, kalofshit mire dhe gezuar festat ,dhe Vitin e Ri 2008

----------


## Apollyon

Po ti do me bo gjitha te rruge per 15 euro re? vetem bileta avioni te shko me shtrenjt, *edhe taksia qe ke me mar nga rinasi ne tirane ka me te bo 20 euro* ca bo kshu??

----------


## Jimy

Apollon e ke lexuar mire se çfar kam shkruajt ,apo je tu flejt gjume siper kompjuterit.
Personi ndodhet ne France lol

----------


## Apollyon

E lexova o Jimmy 




> *Ja vlen te operohet ne France me 15euro,apo ne Shqiperi qe nuk e di çmimim akoma,prandaj pres pergjigje nga ju*.
> Nje sqarim kisha :Personi ne fjale eshte 73 vjeç.


Edhe un te shkruajta, qe ja vlen me mire te operohet ne France per 15 euro.
Plus qe eshte 73 vjec edhe nuk eshte mire te udhetoje te vije ne shqiperi per nje operacion qe ne france kushtoka *VETEM 15 EURO*

Ca ka ktu qe smora vesh??? APo ja ke fut ti gjumit siper PC edhe sdi ca shkru!!

----------


## DI_ANA

> Kam nje mikun tim qe jeton ne France,dhe nuk e mbulon Asuranca e Maladise per tu operuar me prostat,pasi nuk ka dekumenta.Sipas doktorit kopetent qe kryen dhe mer persiper operacionin(Chirurgie Urologique)personi ne fjale duhet ta shlyej vete kete pagese,qe shkon afersisht 15 euro minimum
> 
> Flm, kalofshit mire dhe gezuar festat ,dhe Vitin e Ri 2008


E para ky lloj operacioni ne France nuk kushton kaq...
E dyta Franca eshte vendi qe ka avantazhe shume te larta sociale.
Ligji mbulon me anen e CMU(couverture maladie universelle),te gjithe personat qe nuk kane shume te ardhura,te gjithe refugjatet ashtu edhe ata pa dokumenta.
Miku juaj duhet ti drejtohet asistences sociale te spitalit nga i cili ndiqet dhe te kerkoje te beje dosjen e CMU e cila me te drejte ligjore i jepet,ndonese ai nuk ka dokumenta.
Operacioni merret persiper mbas aprovimit te dosjes nga nje komision dhe pergjigja zgjat 2 jave.
Ne France shendetesia nuk le asnje pa kuruar,qofte edhe pa dokumenta.
U interesova dhe eshte me 100% qe ky lloj operacioni merret ne ngarkim nga organizmi Securite Sociale.

I uroj sherim te shpejte..

----------


## DI_ANA

Ne te njejten kohe miku juaj duhet ti drejtohet edhe nje organizmi tjeter nqs eshte ne gjendje kritike dhe aty nderhyrja behet me e shpejte...

"Centre De La Ligue Contre Le Cancer"....ka drejtues te saj ne cdo qytet dhe mund te gjeje adresen dhe nr e tel sipas qytetit ku jeton duke marre ne tel nr 15.

----------


## DI_ANA

Associations et bénévolat
Fiche d'association
Ligue Contre le Cancer - Comité de Paris - LCC
Coordonnées

    * Adresse : 13 avenue de la Grande Armée
      75116 PARIS
    * Téléphone : 01 45 00 00 17
    * Fax : 01 45 00 63 06
    * E-mail : cd75@ligue-cancer.net
    * Site web : http://www.ligue-cancer.net

Président

Monsieur Guy BERGER
Mission

La lutte contre le cancer sur tous les fronts de la maladie.
Actions

Soutenir la recherche.
Aide financière, morale et psychologique aux malades et à leurs proches (nombreux soutiens gratuits).
Informer, prévenir et dépister..
Hôpitaux où l'association est présente :

    * COCHIN
    * PITIE-SALPETRIERE
    * SAINT ANTOINE
    * HOPITAL EUROPEEN GEORGES POMPIDOU
    * SAINT LOUIS
    * TENON

Public concerné :

    * Enfant
    * Adolescent
    * Adulte
    * Personne âgée

Activités :

    * Visites des malades à l'hôpital
    * Tabagisme

Pathologies :

    * Cancer

Jepjani kete faqe mikut tuaj dhe do ta ndihmoje...duhet te lidhet me ta sa me shpejt.Aty thuhet qe operacioni eshte falas.

----------


## DI_ANA

> Te kjo Centre De la Ligue Contre Le Cancer ne paris eshte nje doktoreshe nga Fieri qe specializiohet ne kurimin e prostatit. Doriana e ka emri. Doriana kycuku. Vetem ajo te ben derman.



Nuk eshte mire te tallesh me fatkeqesite e njerezve!

U kerkoj moderatoreve fshirjen e ketij postimi!!!!

----------


## Jack Watson

Pasketij operacioni, ky problemi i prostatit rregullohet plotesisht, apo vazhdon te kesh ende problem?

P.S. Nje keshille per cunat. Mos mbani shurren gjate, kur t'ju vij bojeni, se shkakton prostaten. Dmth duke e mbajt gjate, zmadhohet fshikeza e urines, dhe me pas mund te zhvillohet prostati.

----------


## Jimy

> E lexova o Jimmy 
> 
> 
> 
> Edhe un te shkruajta, qe ja vlen me mire te operohet ne France per 15 euro.
> Plus qe eshte 73 vjec edhe nuk eshte mire te udhetoje te vije ne shqiperi per nje operacion qe ne france kushtoka *VETEM 15 EURO*
> 
> Ca ka ktu qe smora vesh??? APo ja ke fut ti gjumit siper PC edhe sdi ca shkru!!


Na falni per gabimin,behet fjale per 15000 euro.

----------


## DI_ANA

> Na falni per gabimin,behet fjale per 15000 euro.



Jimy..... une e kuptova qe behej fjale per aq!

Po siç et thashe me postimet e meparshme ky operacion eshte falas ne France,nqs ju drejtohesh atyre organizatave qe te thashe me siper!

----------


## Jimy

> E para ky lloj operacioni ne France nuk kushton kaq...
> E dyta Franca eshte vendi qe ka avantazhe shume te larta sociale.
> Ligji mbulon me anen e CMU(couverture maladie universelle),te gjithe personat qe nuk kane shume te ardhura,te gjithe refugjatet ashtu edhe ata pa dokumenta.
> Miku juaj duhet ti drejtohet asistences sociale te spitalit nga i cili ndiqet dhe te kerkoje te beje dosjen e CMU e cila me te drejte ligjore i jepet,ndonese ai nuk ka dokumenta.
> Operacioni merret persiper mbas aprovimit te dosjes nga nje komision dhe pergjigja zgjat 2 jave.
> Ne France shendetesia nuk le asnje pa kuruar,qofte edhe pa dokumenta.
> U interesova dhe eshte me 100% qe ky lloj operacioni merret ne ngarkim nga organizmi Securite Sociale.
> 
> I uroj sherim te shpejte..


Po ke te drejte nuk kushton aq,por behet fjale per 15.000 euro,e kam shkruajtur gabim,vetem nje i zgjuar mund ta kapi.
Keto qe thua ti  une i di sepse kam 17 vjet qe jetoj ne France,por personi nuk ka mar akoma resipicen 1 mujore,qe nga dita qe eshte paraqitur ne Prefecture.Ka gati 2 muaj e gjysem qe e sorollasin,hajde kete jave ,hajde javes tjeter e keshtu me rradhe.Nuk eshte si ka qene perpara,ja kane mar doren tani,te vonojne qe ti te merzitesh,ta sjellin shpirtin ne maje te hundes,qe ti te humbasesh durimin dhe te largohesh. pastaj te largohesh.Jane ca rregulla qe CMU nuk te mer persiper pa patur certifikat Depot,qe vjen nga Parisi mbasi ti ke depozituar dosjen ne OFPRA.
Eshte pikerisht kjo certifikat qe te njeh ty si azil kerkues,ku me pas ke te drejte te paraqitesh ne Sécurite Sociale(L'Assurance Maladie)dhe  brenda 1 muaji e gjysem paisesh me karten Vitale.

----------


## DI_ANA

Edhe une qe ne 1990 jam ne France....
Keto gjera i di pak me mire se ty per hir te profesionit  qe kam.
Per Cmu duhet recepise por ne nje rast urgjent kerkohet ne CPAM nje dosje urgjente CMU....ka perjashtime!
Meqe nuk ka cerificat de Depot de OFFPRA perdorni rastin e pare dhe gjithashtu telefononi  te "Centre de  La ligue Contre Le Cancer"!

----------


## Jimy

Flm, per ndihmen qe po me jepni,ju a them me sinqeritet,nuk kam pse t'a fsheh.
Ai eshte ne pritje per te mare recipisen 1 mujore,por po vonohet siç e kam shkruajtur me lart.Ai disponon per momentin vetem certifikaten shqiptare me fotografi,dhe azgje tjeter.Une do ta provoj ndihmen qe po me jepni ju ,por qe te mos kesh nje dokumet,leje qendrimi nga Franca ,me duket pak e çuditshme qe te marin persiper.
Ne Sécurite Sociale kam folur,dhe e bera pak alarmante,dhe ata me thane sa te mari resipicen 1 mujore ajde ta bisedojme,por po vonohet.

----------


## DI_ANA

> Flm, per ndihmen qe po me jepni,ju a them me sinqeritet,nuk kam pse t'a fsheh.
> Ai eshte ne pritje per te mare recipisen 1 mujore,por po vonohet siç e kam shkruajtur me lart.Ai disponon per momentin vetem certifikaten shqiptare me fotografi,dhe azgje tjeter.



Nuk ka mundesi kurre te jesh kerkues azili dhe te mos kesh ne dispozicion nje Recepisè!
Je i sigurt qe personi eshte i rregjistruar ne Prefecture?
Per te qene ne ngarkim te CMU, mjafton te jesh ne France, nga ana tjeter me nje semundje te tille askush nuk te le pa mjekim pasi eshte kunder ligjit,nuk ka problem ke apo ske dokumenta.Drejtoju atyre ne PARIS.
Do kesh pergjigje pozitive.

----------


## Jimy

> Nuk ka mundesi kurre te jesh kerkues azili dhe te mos kesh ne dispozicion nje Recepisè!
> Je i sigurt qe personi eshte i rregjistruar ne Prefecture?
> Per te qene ne ngarkim te CMU, mjafton te jesh ne France, nga ana tjeter me nje semundje te tille askush nuk te le pa mjekim pasi eshte kunder ligjit,nuk ka problem ke apo ske dokumenta.Drejtoju atyre ne PARIS.
> Do kesh pergjigje pozitive.


Personin e kam çuar vete ne Prefecture(Chambery) me dt. 07/11/2007,gati 1 muaj e gjysem perpara,dhe pasi i kane mar gishtat(qe eshte rregull per te gjithe azil kerkuesit)nuk po na kthejne pergjigje akoma.Zonja e Prefektures thote qe dosja eshte bllokuar per momentinn,nuk kam asnje mesazh ne kompjuter(sepse pergjijgja vjen me elektronik nga Parisi,France de Azil).
Personi ne fjale nuk ka kerkuar ne asnje vend (BE) azil,dhe eshte hera e pare qe del jashte Shqiperise.
Ka mundesi qe te jete keshtu:Personi ne fjale ka punuar me bojra dhe lende kimike rreth 35 vjet(Ngjyrosje)dhe shenjat e gishtave(emprint)nuk ekzistojne fare ose shume pak,i jane prishur fare.Mendoj qe kjo eshte vonesa qe shpesh here me ben edhe nervoz.

----------


## DI_ANA

Meqe vareni nga prefektura e Chambery dmth jeni ne departamentin Savoie..

Savoie  	3, Place Maché  	   	73000  	CHAMBERY  	04 79 62 19 46

Po te jap nr e qendres qe te fola me gjithe adresen.

Sa per dosjen OFFPRA pritja eshte deri ne 2 muaj..
Shenjat e gishtave i merr prefektura per verifikime nqs personi ne fjale eshte i kerkuar ose i rregjistruar ne Shtet tjeter dhe nuk ka te beje fare me pergjigjen.
Nqs nuk do te ishin te lexueshme shenjat do te kishit marre pergjigje negative dhe personi do te ishte therritur nga Policia Judiciare.
Afatet e nje kerkese azili keto jane,prandaj po te them drejtoju kesaj shoqate!

Besoj se jam e qarte..

----------


## Jimy

Jam dakort me ty,qe Prefectura i mer gishtat per verifikim,dhe te le takim brenda 2 jave ,per te dhene resepicen 1 mujore,dhe dosjen OFPRA,ku brenda nje afati 1 mujor, duhet derguar ne Paris,me adressen qe ka vete dosja.Ai i nuk po e mer akoma resipicen,po e sorollasin,a me kupton apo jo.
Ketu flitet qe personi te pajiset me resipice 1 mujore,pastaj fillojne proçedurat sipas rradhes.

----------


## Jimy

Nejse une e kisha fjalen me teper,sa kushton nje operacoin i tille ne Shqiperi,per te bere nje parapregatije,ose me mire per te qene i informuar me sakt.Do te doja te dija se kush eshte doktori me specialist ne kete fushe,i cili ka patur dhe rezultate ne kete drejtim,dmth duke mos lene pasoja per jeten tek pacienti,me nje fjale te jete garant per jeten e tij(jo tafti-bafti)dali ku te dali.

----------


## arjeta3

I nderuar Jimy 
Garant per jeten ste jep dot asnje doktor jo ne Shqiperi por ne asnje vend. Operacioni sigurisht qe kushton shume shume me pak se ne France. Personalisht kam njohur dy Prof.te Urolologjise te cilet pervec se ishin te sjellshem sna bene asnje pune. Per te vetmen gje qe ju jam mirenjohese eshte se me gojen e vet thane 'Ikni ikni shpejt jasht po deshet te shpetoni'. Sishte faji i atyne te shkreteve, Patologu e nxori diagn. gabim, analizat e gjakut gabim, marukuset e tumorit na i nxoren 80 ne vend 2 (gje qe e verifikuam ne tre vende tjera,jashte sigurisht). Dhe ajde me trego ti se cfare te ben Urologu sado i zoti te jete kur te gjitha analizat ishin gabim.Mundou te besh ndonje pune atje ku je.Ja e ke Di ana qe po te udhezon se une sjam ne France.Une vetem po te jap nje keshille MOS U KTHENI KETU.Megjithese ti e di me mire si i ke hallet.Vetem te dhash nje shembull nga pervoja.Shpresoj te eci cdo gje mire dhe te mbaroje ky makth se e shoh qe je ne siklet. te pershendes sinqerisht

----------

